
Ask HN: Subscription management as service with cryptocurrency acceptance - choot
Any subscription as management service with ability for manual transfer ( wire transfers ) and cryptocurrency.<p>Somtimes, customers do not trust us with their card in which case, we want to offer wire and crypto but stripe etc...seem to have no support for this.<p>Any opensource project or paid service?
======
WhiteOwlLion
Coinbase

